# Douglas Fir Weather Resistant?



## boba7523 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi guys, I bought a 2 x 4 Douglas Fir lumber and will be leaving it outside in Southern California weather and was wondering if Douglas Fir lumbers are weather resistant? Also, will insects feed on the lumber? What about decaying?


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

boba7523 said:


> Hi guys, I bought a 2 x 4 Douglas Fir lumber and will be leaving it outside in Southern California weather and was wondering if Douglas Fir lumbers are weather resistant? Also, will insects feed on the lumber? What about decaying?


Weather resistant: Not very. 

Insects love unprotected DF.

Will readily decay if left exposed especially if on the ground.

Andy.


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

How long will it be left outside? If you are talking about the time to complete your project...don't worry too much about it. But if this is your personal stockpile of lumber for some future project.........bad idea.


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

boba7523 said:


> Hi guys, I bought a 2 x 4 Douglas Fir lumber and will be leaving it outside in Southern California weather and was wondering if Douglas Fir lumbers are weather resistant? Also, will insects feed on the lumber? What about decaying?


What does this mean? Leaving it outside for what and how long?


----------



## boba7523 (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm building a heavy bag stand out of Douglas fir, so it'll be left outside for the duration of it's life. What's the best way to protect it from weather, insects, and decay?


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Turn the DF into Redwood.

Andy.


----------



## boba7523 (Aug 17, 2008)

Is redwood weather, insect and decay resistant?

What if I paint the DF with paint or sealant?


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

boba7523 said:


> I'm building a heavy bag stand out of Douglas fir, so it'll be left outside for the duration of it's life. What's the best way to protect it from weather, insects, and decay?


A tarp!! Why not use pressure treated, redwood or cedar??? Swing Sets last a long time. Why use doug fir?


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Doug Fir is fine if it is kept out of the weather, primed and painted.

Joe is absolutely right about Redwood, cedar or the best bet...pressure treated.

Andy.


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

boba7523 said:


> I'm building a heavy bag stand out of Douglas fir, so it'll be left outside for the duration of it's life. What's the best way to protect it from weather, insects, and decay?


skip the Doug Fir and use pressure treated.


----------



## boba7523 (Aug 17, 2008)

AndyGump said:


> Doug Fir is fine if it is kept out of the weather, primed and painted.
> 
> Joe is absolutely right about Redwood, cedar or the best bet...pressure treated.
> 
> Andy.


will priming and painting make redwood even more durable?


----------



## Jessidog (Jun 21, 2011)

AndyGump said:


> Doug Fir is fine if it is kept out of the weather, primed and painted.
> 
> Joe is absolutely right about Redwood, cedar or the best bet...pressure treated.
> 
> Andy.


I have an outdoor play area that I made from pressure-treated for my daughter when she was about 1 year old. Now, 20 years later, she is in college and the play structure has survived three hurricanes and all these years in the heat and humidity of south Florida.


----------



## Clgmann (Feb 22, 2021)

I’m building a porch with exposed rafters from below in which the bearing beams will also be visible. I’m leaning towards Douglass fir to maintain minimal wood check& shrinkage. Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## Bonkers1503 (Feb 24, 2021)

Clgmann said:


> I’m building a porch with exposed rafters from below in which the bearing beams will also be visible. I’m leaning towards Douglass fir to maintain minimal wood check& shrinkage. Any thoughts? Thanks


Douglas fur is great for any hidden wood like the studs in your house or even the framing on a shed or outhouse but the wood that is used at floor level and below as well as the outside exposed posts. Adding a finish to any wood will help but it’s also like putting paint and finish on plastic and expecting it to last a long time...it’s not the right outdoor wood, personally I like using redwood because when using pressure treated woods you need to be careful if you cut this wood because chemicals that are used become exposed when the lumbar is cut and even in some cases need to be resealed. With redwood you can use stain or paint (not shellac) and you can cut and rip it worry free


----------

